# Pellet gun power



## Tholzel (Jul 22, 2005)

Many Nodak posters use the velocity figures given in the ads for their air guns to express the power of those guns. This is a mistake. First, manufacturers ALWAYS use the lightest possible pellet in existence to arrive at those figures--and these are ALWAYS pellets you cannot use for hunting because they are too puny energy-wise.

The way to express power (or energy) is to use this equation:

Energy = (grains X Velocity-squared) divided by 450,240.

Example: Take a .177-cal pellet weight 7 grains and leaving the muzzle at 1000 fps. Plug these figures into the equation:

E= (7 grains X 1000-squared)/450,240

If you square the 1000 the equations reads:

E= (7 grains X 1,000,000)/450,240

E= 7,000,000/450,240

E= 15.5 ft-lbs.


----------



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think ill just use a .22 thats not as complicated


----------

